# DC Comics Friday the 13th and Texas Chainsaw comics



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*Both start in December - *

FRIDAY THE 13th #1
Written by Jimmy Palmiotti & Justin Gray
Art by Adam Archer
Cover by Ryan Sook
Variant cover by Tim Bradstreet
The vaults of the New Line Horror library open further as one of the greatest horror icons returns in a mind-blowing new series! From the horrific minds of writing team Jimmy Palmiotti & Justin Gray (JONAH HEX) and monstrously-talented newcomer Adam Archer comes a new look at the legend of Crystal Lake: the hockey mask-clad Jason Vorhees!
A beautiful young woman is found on the road leading to the mysterious Crystal Lake, covered in blood and rambling about a monster who slaughtered her group of friends. It's a tale similar to other legends of the area, but as her story unfolds, it will be unlike anything anyone could have expected! This story of murder and atrocity goes much deeper than any one family.

TEXAS CHAINSAW MASSACRE #1
Written by Dan Abnett & Andy Lanning
Art by Wesley Craig
Cover by Lee Bermejo
Variant cover by Tim Bradstreet
To coincide with the release of New Line's Texas Chainsaw Massacre: The Beginning, get ready for the debut of a frightening new series that will explore the mystery that surrounds Travis County and the horrific Hewitt family! From the demented minds of writers Dan Abnett & Andy Lanning (Majestic, LEGION OF SUPER-HEROES) and artist Wesley Craig (Touch) comes a tale of unparalleled terror and unique insight into small-town America.


----------

